# Maxspect Gyre vs. Nero 5



## Costa (20 Nov 2019)

Hi guys

Torn between a Maxspect Gyre or a Nero 5.

Tank: 200 x 60 x 60cm (78 x 23 x 23 in) plus 100L sump
Planted, w/ CO2
Flow: 10,000 LPH sump pump (currently set at 20%) + wavemaker (3400 LPH)

Equipment arrangement see schematic below (top down view):





The Nero claims to provide a more spread out flow compared to the Gyre, which I think might make my plants (especially the tall ones eg Vallisnerias, Echinodorus bleheris) not look their best, but the Nero might be better at distributing the CO2 bubbles at the bottom third of the tank?

Re placement: I was thinking of placing the Gyre on the left hand side, vertically on the overflow box (that runs the height of the tank) ie facing the wavemaker on the opposite end and operating it only in reverse - this I think will help with the flow.

What are your thoughts? Tagging @Zeus. who has some good experience with the Maxspect.

Thank you


----------



## Zeus. (20 Nov 2019)

Costa said:


> The Nero claims to provide a more spread out flow compared to the Gyre



Haven't used a Nero, but I wouldn't believe their claims that they are better as thats just sales talk about their main competition, the design of the gyres gives a wider output than the Nero so cant see it having more spread. I have XF330 x2 which would fit very nice side by side in the position off your wavemaker in your tank and push all the surface detritus straight into the weir

dont think you will need the wavemaker if you put a gyre in the tank esp with the output off your sump pump 


I wouldnt (and dont) run the Gyres in reverse as there best and quietest performance is forwards, think the reverse function is wasted in the planted tank

@Filip Krupa has recently fitted Twin XF350 to the beast and he uses them vertically, Ive had mine in tank for nearly a year horizontally and I would highly recommended them and the support from Maxspect as well


----------



## Filip Krupa (20 Nov 2019)

Agreed @Zeus. 

Ive not used a nero 5, but it looks like a somewhat tweaked version of a regular powerhead, producing a regular powerhead flow pattern.

The Gyres are a completely different ball game, producing nice even almost laminar flow, plus you can direct each of the two sides in independant directions. 

You can see how my XF350 are running in my 2000l, towards the end of the vid.

Fil


----------



## Andrew Butler (20 Nov 2019)

I 100% agree with @Zeus that the Gyres are an amazing bit of kit, just don't go for the Jebao/Jecod version as it's nothing like the quality of their return pumps.



Zeus. said:


> I wouldnt (and dont) run the Gyres in reverse as there best and quietest performance is forwards, think the reverse function is wasted in the planted tank


Here is where I might disagree as I think that depends on the layout to whether reverse works; I'm unsure how the upto date controllers function but even a quick blast in reverse for 10 minutes a day might just remove some buildup otherwise missed.


----------



## Zeus. (20 Nov 2019)

Updates for the Gyre controller with micro SD card is quick and easy. I found having one Gyre off for an hour at a time at night gives plenty of time for the cleanup crew to do their job.


----------



## Costa (21 Nov 2019)

Great, thanks @Zeus. and @Filip Krupa - Fil, I see you have yours placed vertical and it seems to be working very well. Is all that flow in the vid just from the one XF350?


----------



## Filip Krupa (21 Nov 2019)

Costa said:


> Is all that flow in the vid just from the one XF350?



Nope, its 2 XF350s.
One at 30%, the other at 20%. Any more and my tank turns into a whirpool 

Fil


----------



## Costa (21 Nov 2019)

Filip Krupa said:


> Nope, its 2 XF350s.
> One at 30%, the other at 20%. Any more and my tank turns into a whirpool
> 
> Fil


Wow - so I guess just one 250 should suffice for my 800L then. Thanks again!


----------



## Zeus. (21 Nov 2019)

Costa said:


> just one 250 should suffice for my 800L then



Bear in mind the XF250 range has the early design of rotas that are not as quiet as the XF300 range as the 300 range have better balance as the blades are off set on each side. I would be tempted to get a twin set even the XF330 range as you can have them at different outputs throughout the photoperiod and at night so the dead spots are moving, Plus you can have one off at a time at night for cleaning plus redundancy if one should fail one is still going


----------



## Costa (21 Nov 2019)

Thank you @Zeus. for the advice but that's way over my budget


----------

